# Job in Dubai



## John#1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Does anybody know of TRIDENT TRAVEL L.L.C. for doing Visa I was given there name to sort out the paperwork


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Your employer should be paying and sorting that out.

If they are suggesting that you pay, then its probably a scam to make you pay the travel company who will then do nothing.


----------



## Enelram (Oct 18, 2019)

twowheelsgood said:


> Your employer should be paying and sorting that out.
> 
> If they are suggesting that you pay, then its probably a scam to make you pay the travel company who will then do nothing.


Hi twowheelsgood. Got offered a job and contract says that we have to pay the visa processing as proof of readiness to join the team and all expenses incurred will be reimbursed within 5 days upon submission of receipts. I was given a travel and tours company to contact for residency/work permit processing. Does that sound right?
Appreciate your help.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Enelram said:


> Hi twowheelsgood. Got offered a job and contract says that we have to pay the visa processing as proof of readiness to join the team and all expenses incurred will be reimbursed within 5 days upon submission of receipts. I was given a travel and tours company to contact for residency/work permit processing. Does that sound right?
> Appreciate your help.


Its a scam, your company needs to send you the entry permit for job not the travel and tours co


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sunder said:


> Its a scam, your company needs to send you the entry permit for job not the travel and tours co


Spot on ! Its a scam.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I had a friend get a similar "offer" from ADNOC supposedly as well. The numbers on the offer were mobile numbers and I tried to call for him but they were never answered. Scam.


----------

